

GTK Javascript Tutorial - jfaucett
http://www.zetcode.com/gui/javascriptgtktutorial/

======
sethish
Can someone explain to me why I would build an application in GTK(+) verses
html? Given the availability of webkit bindings available for most languages,
why wouldn't I call a webkit html rendering area and create my application in
there? Is it to take advantage of system-wide styling?

~~~
jfaucett
Here's a link as to why GTK might be good for your project vs what you
suggest: <http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-gtk1/index.html>

